

Why does this crash wolfram alpha? - cgcardona

Paste this into Wolfram alpha and see that it causes it to crash:<p>exp(21 – 1.1*log(1,000,000))<p>why?
======
dalke
Best would be to show a minimal crashing case.

log(1,0,0) does not crash it.

1.1 * log(1,0,0) crashes it.

log(1,0) is interpreted as "log of 0, base 1", which is -infinity.

log(1, 0, 0) / 1 is interpreted as log(1,0,0)

as is log(1,0,0) * 1

log(1,0,0) gets converted to the Mathematica form Log[1,0,0] which, from the
documentation, makes no sense to me.

log(1,0,0) * 1.1 crashes it.

So it's some interaction of an undefined result and a floating point number.
Have you sent a bug report to Wolfram?

